# Adria Matrix Silver Edition Paint Problems



## Angus 15

I purchased a new Adria Matrix 670SL Silver Edition last year and have started having problems with the paintwork.
Is anybody else having similar issues as it only seems to be a problem with the silver paint i.e. peeling and bubbling on the upper mouldings of the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If it's brand new then back to the dealer, don't touch it.


----------



## Angus 15

Unfortunately we had the motorhome for 6 months before the paint problems started.


----------



## Lancs Steve

According to their website Adria do a 2 year warranty so as Kev says - their problem!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As said, take it back, let them sort it out, if you have a trip planned, make sure they work to your timetable too.


----------



## gazza6262

H Angus i live in new Zealand and also bought aAdria coral SC690 FEB this year same problem paint bubbles on plastic cowling above front cab i have contacted the dealers in uk waiting foranswer will keep you posted photo would be good to compere Gaza


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Any update on this problem Angus?


----------



## Drew

General Information
Last Activity: 28-04-2017 19:21
Join Date: 28-04-2017
Referrals: 0

Another one day wonder???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You never know Drew, some peeps have lives and don't spend all day on here, and it's hardly an emergency anyway, no doubt in the fulness of time we'll find out, or not


----------



## Angus 15

Yes Adria have agreed to fix the problem but it took over 3 months to make a decision on what was the best course of action !!!!


----------



## gazza6262

was the paint problem only on the plastic top cowling at front gaza6262


----------



## Mrplodd

Reminds of the issue Ford had back in the 70's with their "Saluki Bronze" paint. There was some form of chemical reaction between the top coat and the lacquer that was as applied to it, the lacquer just peeled off in huge flakes. Jaguar had a similar issue with their Gold as well.

Andy


----------



## Angus 15

No the paint also bubbled on the top edge mouldings


----------



## Angus 15

No the paint bubbled on the top edge mouldings the whole length of the van !!!!!


----------



## HyFy

I have just discovered the same issue and have emailed some pictures to the dealer back in the UK. I've a "platinum" Coral which is just over two months old. 
Angus what was the "decision" as to how to deal with it. I suspect that the only safe and permanent solution would be to replace the whole affected moulding across the whole front of the roof. To mess about with "flatting off and re-spraying" would take the dealer past the time we can legally reject the vehicle.


----------



## HyFy

Hi again, 
I've had a reply from the dealer. They are a small dealership and I'm told that I'm not their first. They've put a claim in already and apparently Adria have not yet confirmed how they are going to deal with it. They speak of faulty materials and so that might tend to suggest replacing the whole moulding being replaced. That is to my mind the only way to properly correct the problem. Never another new motorhome...
HyFy


----------



## Angus 15

Sorry for the late reply I couldn't log in for a couple of days.
As far as my van is concerned at first Adria said they were going to replace the mouldings and were sending technicians over from Slovenia to do it. There was going to be one centre in the north and one in the south and they would let me know when and where. Two months later they sent my dealer instructions on how to do it which was rather confusing for both of us.
After further discussion my dealer suggested the possibility of respraying the side mouldings as they had already fixed the bit of paint that had lifted on the side of the front moulding. Adria responded by saying that this was the preferred option of the factory in Slovenia, so that is what is going to be done later on this year to fit in with my holidays.
I hope you can get a satisfactory answer on your problem, they just seem to take so long over any decision.
Angus 15


----------



## HyFy

Thanks for that Angus15. I will be pushing for complete replacement of the front moulding. 
I hope that they will revert to that course of action. 
I have a little time before I have to decide whether we simply "reject" the vehicle on the grounds that it's not of an acceptable standard.
When we get back to the UK we will drop this hint to our dealer and that may push any decisions along. I think that there must be loads of faulty vehicles. 
I'm not sure if I prefer my very small dealership to deal with this issue or whether the technicians who caused it in the first place... 
The ramifications on trying to get the warranty extended are enormous. 
Never again a new motorhome!! 
HYFY


----------



## karlsson-peter2

This sounds strange.
I had a silver Matrix 670SL 2015 and got The problem in september 2016.
After a couple of weeks The answer from Adria Was to change The panel.
My dealer tryied to do The change under december to january but messed it up and we bought a new matrix 670sl platinum.
My dealer talked to Adria and The problem should be gone With The new Platinum modell.


----------



## karlsson-peter2

HyFy
Do you know your cars fabrications date?


----------



## Grumpy749

*Adria paint*

Hi, Adria do cover the cost of the pod being resprayed, ours had the same problem, a Bodyworks guy in a place called Weston Zoyland in Somerset. He's called Jones Bodyworks, did a great job would certainly recommend.


----------

